# Motor Losin Fuel, Fuel/water Separator???



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i'm runnin a 40 2 strk hatsu. i just installed a water/fuel separator recently. i've been running this set up for a few days and had no problems. but the other day i hammered down and the motor just shut down. it was acting like it had no gas. the ball was soft so i pumped it up and it would run for a second. i checked all connections and everything was good. so i bypassed the sep. and it eventually got fuel and didn't have any problems the rest of the day.

so has anyone had any problems similar to this?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Incomplete seal between the canister and the mounting bracket.
Possible split in the gasket is letting air leak in.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

you know thats the only thing i didnt check hen i was in the water and haven't messed with it since. i'm bout to check it out.
thanks


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

the filter will fill up w/ water and resrict the flow of gas at high rpm initially and will get worse from there---u may have had water in the tank already and the filter is doing its job--empty it and reattach it till probem goes away


----------

